# Havalon Knives!



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2012)

How the heck did I miss this! BIL got me a set of these knives for my birthday, a skinner and filet knife, just amazing. These are scalpel sharp with changable blades. BIL skins a mule deer or elk with a single blade. These are very light weight and no more sharpening blades for hours. Caution, scalpel sharp is not a boast.


----------



## win280 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have one and love it.It really is scapel sharp.I really like not having to sharpen blades when it gets dull.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 17, 2012)

win280 said:


> I have one and love it.It really is scapel sharp.I really like not having to sharpen blades when it gets dull.



I'm figuring this and a finger saw and I'm set for anything. Bonus, it can all fit in a small pocket.


----------



## crucible02 (Sep 17, 2012)

Considering buying one, myself.

I have a Mora Companion that goes everywhere with me in the woods, as well as an old Gerber Gator with the partially serrated edge.

Both are in hair-shaving state but I would love to have something like this that does not require whipping out the diamond stone.


----------



## ben300win (Sep 23, 2012)

Right now Eastmans hunting journal is giving away a havalon knife with a renewal or new subscription.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks like it uses #20 scalpel blades.


----------



## crucible02 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just bought one this past week and boy is it sharp! Haven't used it to clean any game but it feels sturdy enough and more than sharp enough.

Got mine from the MidwayUSA website for $34.00 FREE shipping.


----------



## rawolfee (Oct 13, 2012)

Got one of these today and it is definitely the sharpest knife I have now.  Like several others, I can never seem to get my knives as sharp as I'd like.  This knife will fix that problem for me.  Blades seem like they should be plenty strong enough for cleaning game, however I will keep regular knife with me until I have used it just in case.  FYI, i got mine from my local store for 29.99.  Seemed like a great deal, Cabelas sells them for 10 bucks more.


----------



## 308fan (Nov 8, 2012)

Favorite knife so - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - sharp makes It ez


----------



## keowens31 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have both the small and large version. Best thing since sliced bread. I skin deer, hogs and what ever else I need too. Pop on a new blade and I'm set to go. Great knives.!!


----------



## 308fan (Dec 2, 2012)

i think i get at least 3-4 deer a blade...that alot of deer before i will ever  to buy more blades


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 12, 2014)

Love mine got it after using a friends of mine in Illinois .


----------



## wulf (Jan 18, 2014)

One of the best purchases I've made!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 19, 2014)

We've talked about them before. I've also noticed more men carrying those pocket knives that uses blades like utility knives. I wonder if this will be the way of the future. What will it do to the knife making industry? I still like true knives you can sharpen but I can see where the skinner would be handy.
I need a knife durable enough to cut about twenty V-belts off  air handlers in one day and still use for lighter tasks.


----------

